# What are your 3 favorite veggies and favorite ways to do them?



## 4meandthem (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine are... In no certain order;

 Green beans steamed with a liitle butter, garlic, parm and slivered almonds.( A little)

Whole steamed artichoke with a little drawn butter and garlic for dipping.
I also like mayo but I think I think I use a lot less fat when having the butter since it is a light coating rather than a dip.

Grilled eggplant that has been marinated a little after a long stay on the the grill.

How about you?

Steamed or grilled Asparagas gets an honorable mention!


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Onions- in almost every thing
Broccoli- steamed
Kale- with Apple Cider Vinegar

I would have included tomatoes. I didn't think of them as they have a short time frame to get good ones fresh. I do use canned salt free often as they are as close to fresh as I can get about 9 months of the year.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2012)

if you're a gardener, lots of your favourite veggies come to mind that never make it into the house. sweet corn right off the stalk; tomatoes, sun-warmed off the vine with some sea salt or worchestershire; sugar snap peas, 'nuff said. 

but if we're talking cooking:

asparagus, rubbed in evoo and koaher salt, freshly cracked black pepper, then grilled.

steamed baby stringbeans, all by themselves.

wilted spinach with roasted garlic and butter.


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> if you're a gardener, lots of your favourite veggies come to mind that never make it into the house. *sweet corn right off the stalk*; tomatoes, sun-warmed off the vine with some sea salt or worchestershire; sugar snap peas, 'nuff said.
> 
> but if we're talking cooking:
> 
> ...




I do enjoy fresh corn, however nutritionally  speaking I have to put it further down my list of favorites.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 17, 2012)

Favorite veggies O dear. I have to vote with both hands full. And that's hard to juggle when typing. Me-thinks I am a bit indecisive or perhaps greedy. I like too many vegetables to narrow it to just three. The all around work horses -- 
 
Potatoes, is there any preparation not to like. A favorite is to peel a strip off baby reds, toss in evoo and dijon mustard, snipped rosemary and sage and roast them until they get quite brown, toss again with some roasted or pan sauteed onion and garlic. (I've gotten burnt garlic bits before the potatoes were done, so now i do them separate and combine). Serve them as a side veg or room temp with toothpicks at a party with a blue cheese or horse-radish dip. 
 
Onions I usually use spanish onions as an all purpose onion for cooking. Red onions in salads. Recently I found some walnut sized red ones that are the sweetest ever. Scallion tops, for garnishes mostly, Bermudas grilled on burgers etc. I don't usually buy Vidalias or Walla-wallas as they are over priced here. 
 
Carrots - always in season. I like them pan roasted or crisp steamed and then tossed with butter and sometimes a pinch of brown sugar and the "herb of the day" especially fresh rosemary, or thyme or Ginger to complement whatever else is being served. Real baby carrots, or younger ones with the tops still on from the fresh market, the larger bagged carrots are fine in soups and casseroles and alongside pot roasts and oven roasted chicken. 
 
My favorite favorite veggies -- 
 
Garden grown Tomatoes in season, and our season is very short here, Fresh, or just coarse chopped, with its juices tossed with a little olive oil, garlic, chopped basil, parmesan cheese and served with spaghetti. Quick, simple, fast, flavorful. Good enough for guests or family. Serve them sliced with every meal in summer! Right now grape tomatoes seem the most flavorful in the market. I use Whole Canned tomatoes for cooking, sometimes imported Italian, most often just regular ones. 
 
Cabbage. I think this is an under utilized vegetable. I buy small cabbages because a) I'm usually cooking for myself and b) when cooking for friends, smaller portions seem preferential. ( what does this say about my cooking !?!) I make cabbage "smiles", small wedges anchored with toothpicks to hold together, then oven roast or brush with evoo and grill, and the same if put in a pot of chunky vegetable soup the last part of simmering. Remove toothpicks before serving. I also like scalloped cabbage. Coarse chop and crisp steam and combine with a medium white sauce, top with colby or cheddar and some bread crumbs and put in a hot oven until cheese melts. A favorite cabbage salad is cut cabbage ribbons, combine with chopped apple, grapes, orange supremes with a sauce made with lemon juice, mayo, and very lightly sweetened whipped cream.
 
Green Beans. Whole baby ones I like best. Frozen or fresh. Simply steam and toss with butter and lemon juice and lemon zest. A little cracked pepper. 
 
Honorable mention. Rutabaga. Has a nice light orange color and is naturally sweet. Good in soups, steamed and combine with mash potatoes, or mash solo, cut in chunks and oven roast. Serve raw cut in strips on a veggie platter. 
 
Asparagus. Ok, even I have to set a limit on this. If it's not green beans, asparagus is what's being served.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 17, 2012)

Spinach - any way I can get it, prefer it over lettuce for salads

Asparagus - roasted, grilled, steamed, with or without lemon

Nappa Cabbage - slaw, prefer it over lettuce for sandwiches

Onions, garlic, tomatoes - end up in most meals in some form or another


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2012)

Fresh green beans, steamed, tossed with EVOO and tumeric
Broccoli-steamed, topped with a dab of butter and ume su vinegar
Aspargus, steamed, topped with a bit of butter, lemon, S&P


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 17, 2012)

*Depends on the season, Currently in the winter months*

*Baby Spinach, sauted in EVOO with garlic, shallots and a small grating of lime zest {just tried the lime last night, sounded good, tasted great!}*

*DD loves zuchinni sauted with oil, garlic, shallots and a tiny bit of curry powder.*

*Green beans roasted in the oven with garlic and shallots.*

*Seems like garlic and shallots make it into just about everything I make regardless of the season.*


----------



## GLC (Jan 17, 2012)

I suppose this could be answered at least two ways. One would be which would be most missed if they went away. The other is which are most liked. 

I most like zucchini, potatoes, and onions. Zucchini brushed with olive oil, dusted with salt, and broiled until just beginning to turn has, for me, the interesting trait shared by rice, being something I could eat every day without tiring. Potatoes for their versatility. Onions for their unique flavoring ability. 

I think I would most miss tomatoes and the whole category of chard/kale/mustard/etc.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 17, 2012)

I think there's something to be said for seasonal vegetables. In my mind there is nothing better than a fully-ripe heirloom tomato picked fresh off the vine in late summer. I rarely eat fresh tomatoes other than that - and only at that time of year. I don't do much to prepare them. Slice and sprinkle with a pinch of Kosher salt and maybe a drizzle of good olive oil. All other tomatoes pale by comparison.

I also have a napa cabbage recipe I love. It's a Nepali curry recipe that was given to me by a co-worker. The main ingredients aren't much more than cabbage, potatoes, and onions. But boy, is it good!

Speaking of cabbage, my third vegetable is also my second: cabbage. Red cabbage, that is. I like it prepared German-style, as my grandmother made it... cooked with apples and bacon in red wine and vinegar.

Since I mentioned cabbage twice, I'm going to name a fourth vegetable. I love spinach. I can eat it raw or cooked, but my favorite preparation is very simple. Heat some olive oil in a big dutch oven and drop in a pound or two of spinach. Once you smell it start to sear, flip it quickly with tongs until just wilted. There should be a few bits here and there that look slightly "overdone". That little bit of smokiness pervades the entire dish. Then I just toss it with a little more oil, some salt, and a few shavings of nutmeg. I can sit and eat the whole thing myself.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 17, 2012)

can't think of a veggie I don't like...

string beans (green or yellow) cooked with bacon and white wine

asparagus roasted with olive oil and herbs de Provence

mushrooms (a good mix of types) hot sauteed in clarified butter with shallots and a dash of Madeira


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 17, 2012)

Robo410 said:


> mushrooms (a good mix of types) hot sauteed in clarified butter with shallots and a dash of Madeira


Mushrooms.... darn! I completely forgot about mushrooms.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 17, 2012)

Favorite veggie?  It's the one I'm eating now, whichever that is.  I love them all except for rutabaga.  I do try to choose and prepare veggies in their season, so there are many I love that I am not eating now. Like asparagus.  That season doesn't come around until late spring.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not willing to put a "Favorite" tag on any vegi. I like too many to do that.

Craig


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2012)

ChefJune said:


> Favorite veggie?  It's the one I'm eating now, whichever that is.  I love them all except for rutabaga.  I do try to choose and prepare veggies in their season, so there are many I love that I am not eating now. Like asparagus.  That season doesn't come around until late spring.



Yup, far too many great tasting vegis to choose only three. But I think my favourite group of vegis is the brassicas.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 17, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Mushrooms.... darn! I completely forgot about mushrooms.


 

Mushrooms are a freebie since they are a funghi! I like them cooked just like Robo410 said.


----------



## merstar (Jan 17, 2012)

Cauliflower, but it must be roasted!
Tomatoes - I love them raw best, but also love them barely cooked in all kinds of pasta dishes.
Roasted potatoes, tossed with extra virgin olive oil and a variety of spices.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 17, 2012)

My BIL got me roasting cauliflower. I prefer it that way now. I have done florets and slices I think the florets are a little better. I like garlic,turmeric,cumin and S&P on mine then drizzled with EVOO before roasting.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 17, 2012)

So hard to choose!

fresh from the garden: tomatoes and cucumbers, baby turnips (raw)
cooked: tomatoes, potatoes, garlic, onions


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 17, 2012)

Everything but...brussels sprouts and sweet potatoes.

Love almost daily...mushrooms, onions and tomato product of some sort.

Fresh or frozen baby peas, good quality corn, cauliflower or broccoli.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 17, 2012)

i like to many and love them cooked many ways to pick. one star would be baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## chopper (Jan 17, 2012)

Let's see. I love sweet red bell peppers-raw or grilled, green beans cooked many ways but are best with bacon, and asparagus steamed. Oh, can I have just one more???  I love broccoli too!  Steamed is great!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm replying just because I want to play along with the topic.

Onions (brown or red, sliced), green onions, bell peppers (sliced), zucchini (sliced), mushrooms, and (not vegetables) sliced pineapple and/or sliced mangos, all of them grilled on the barbecue, preferably all of them at the same time. Either just naked or tossed in a butter and/or olive oil marinade. Or any kind of herb marinade.

I don't see how you could fail when you're grilling something to not toss a whole bunch of vegetables and/or fruit on the grill at the same time and cook them too. And even better, all of those veggies and fruits are good for you!


----------



## Claire (Jan 18, 2012)

Glad we're not getting into the "is it a fruit or vegetable" thing, because #1 for me is tomatoes, especially in the summer.  After that, it's hard to make a choice.  Broccoli and potatoes and corn and .... well, guess I can't narrow the rest of the field down much.  Doesn't help that Mom taught me to consider starches in a separate category even if they are veggies -- so potatoes, corn, peas, beets, carrots kind of get a separate category.  Sure helped my mental abilities when husband was diagnosed as diabetic.  

Greg, thanks for the reminder of something I'm always putting out.  Put those vegs on the grill, and grilled pineapple is to die for!  

Craig, I too have a really hard time naming a favorite anything, be it a food, an author, a person.  Too much to like!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 18, 2012)

There is no other vegetable than tomatoes that show so obviously how home grown vegetables are so much better than store bought ones. Home grown tomatoes are so astonishingly better that anybody could tell without a doubt, instantaneously.


----------



## Claire (Jan 18, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> There is no other vegetable than tomatoes that show so obviously how home grown vegetables are so much better than store bought ones. Home grown tomatoes are so astonishingly better that anybody could tell without a doubt, instantaneously.



Yeah, sometimes in mid summer my husband gets anxious and wants a home grown tomato.  I have to tell him every year, if he doesn't wait until it is red, then you might as well buy them at the grocery store!  I have to keep his greedy little hands off of my tomatoes until they're ready!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2012)

Claire said:


> Yeah, sometimes in mid summer my husband gets anxious and wants a home grown tomato.  I have to tell him every year, if he doesn't wait until it is red, then you might as well buy them at the grocery store!  I have to keep his greedy little hands off of my tomatoes until they're ready!



That brought to mind a cute mental picture. I was all ready to get mad and spritz the little bugger. It was a squirrel, holding one of my green cherry tomatoes in her little hands, and gnawing on it. Then I decided that if that squirrel could get that much enjoyment out of a green tomato, I could let him  eat it in peace.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2012)

ChefJune said:


> Favorite veggie?  It's the one I'm eating now, whichever that is.  I love them all except for rutabaga.  I do try to choose and prepare veggies in their season, so there are many I love that I am not eating now. Like asparagus.  That season doesn't come around until late spring.



i planted some asparagus crowns in the back of my garden a numbers of years ago, but sadly they were destroyed when my garden's retaining wall fell over.

before that, the truest sign that it was spring was when the asparagus spears would begin to break the surface of the soil, usually around easter time.

all i can say is that i couldn't wait to harvest those little suckers. much like snap peas, tomatoes, and corn in their seasons, half or more of the asparagus didn't make it into the house. like the aforementioned veggies, there was something so special about eating them the second you picked and rinsed them. that asparagus flavour was to the extreme, almost floral in a way.

the rest that did make it inside was quickly blanched and eaten straight away as well, with maybe a dab of butter and some sea salt.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 22, 2012)

*@ Buckytom: My 3 Fave Veggies*

Due to my Mediterranean location, aubergine ( eggplant) preferably oven roasted or Parmighiana or layered in Lasagna ...

The 2nd would be fennel ... in salads, cream soup or in risotto and the the 3rd if we are considering that the tomato is not a fruit; then, in Bolognese or sundried or plum ripe red juicy in a salad or Romesco coulis with fish and a touch of cayenne chili pepper ... The last but not least, chili pepper in any form ... 

Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> ...
> 
> Grilled eggplant that has been marinated a little after a long stay on the the grill.
> 
> ...



Have you got a recipe for that marinade? I recently bought some grilled vegis at the deli counter of a Greek grocery store. They were fabulous. Now I want to make it myself.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 22, 2012)

I never measure it but I will guestimate.

5 tbsp Red wine vinegar
2 tbsp rice wine vinegar
4 tbsp olive oil
splash of wine (okay to open a bottle)
1/2 tsp chopped rosemary
1/2 tsp chili flakes
1 clove minced garlic
1 small bulb minced shallot
1/2 tsp prepared mustard
1/2 tsp fresh thyme
salt and pepper

I have also used dried rosemary,thyme and garlic powder when I don't have fresh.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks 4meandthem. It's copied and pasted. It will make an excellent starting point.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 22, 2012)

No way I could confine it to just three. Even three groups would be hard. And it would varry by season.


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

Okra and zucchini are two that I DON'T like. Also don't like veggies that are bitter to begin with. 

I have yet to figure out why someone would work all week, collect their paycheck and then go out and spend it on bitter or sour food. Why?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> Okra and zucchini are two that I DON'T like. Also don't like veggies that are bitter to begin with.



You'd rather end with them? Or not consume them at all?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> Okra and zucchini are two that I DON'T like. Also don't like veggies that are bitter to begin with.
> 
> I have yet to figure out why someone would work all week, collect their paycheck and then go out and spend it on bitter or sour food. Why?



I certainly agree with you about bitter food. Yuck!

I'm not a big fan of zucchini, but earlier this week I bought some roasted vegis at the local Greek supermarket's deli. There was zucchini and it was good! Surprise, surprise.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to julienne some zucchini, red bell peppers and onions, then lightly sauté them with some wasabi ginger sauce, serve in a warmed flour tortilla with cooked cod chunks.  Asian Burritos!


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I certainly agree with you about bitter food. Yuck!
> 
> I'm not a big fan of zucchini, but earlier this week I bought some roasted vegis at the local Greek supermarket's deli. There was zucchini and it was good! Surprise, surprise.


 
My first husband liked zucchini. So I would peel it, slice and batter it, then fry. I could eat it that way. I think it is the peel that I don't like. Just like cucumbers. Peel them please. I don't like eating wax.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> My first husband liked zucchini. So I would peel it, slice and batter it, then fry. I could eat it that way. I think it is the peel that I don't like. Just like cucumbers. Peel them please. I don't like eating wax.



Do you get English cucumbers where you live? The are long and unwaxed and the seeds are tiny. Really, nice cucumbers. The skins are not as tough as the other kind of cukes, even when they aren't waxed.


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> You'd rather end with them? Or not consume them at all?


 
Not consume them at all.


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Do you get English cucumbers where you live? The are long and unwaxed and the seeds are tiny. Really, nice cucumbers. The skins are not as tough as the other kind of cukes, even when they aren't waxed.


 
Yes we do have the English cukes. And I will buy them on occasion. They aren't as watery as our regular ones. Sometimes I will buy the small pickling ones.  They have a lot of flavor. But I still have to peel them. Yet I will eat the skin on pickles. Go figure.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 22, 2012)

I forgot that I'd almost die for fried battered zucchini. I guess the world takes all kinds...


----------



## Addie (Feb 23, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I forgot that I'd almost die for fried battered zucchini. I guess the world takes all kinds...


 
It's the only way I can eat it, but with out the skin. The same thing for eggplant. And that is my favorite veggie. I love an eggplant sub. I will even eat the bread that they put it in. Well, almost all of it. I do start picking the bread off about the middle of the sandwich. And towards the end, i just get rid of the bread and eat the eggplant. I have given up making eggplant parm. I, like my daughter, eat it as fast as I fry the pieces. As a result, no one gets any eggplant. There is none left. Knowing this, I usually buy a small one. Less fat.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 23, 2012)

I would eat zucchini skins alone. I love eggplant too, skins on please. Also potatoes. Or just potato skins. I'm sorry to be a contrarian. The skins have the best part of the vegetables, most of the vitamins and IMO most of the taste too. And sadly some of the time most of the pesticides.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 23, 2012)

How do I pick just "3" ?  I love all vegetables, I don't think I can name one I don't care for.  Top of the list, Asparagus anyway you serve it. Love beets, fresh from my garden, and green beans too, just tender crisp, with a little butter and salt and pepper.

I am fond of saying "if I didn't like meat so much......I could be a vegetarian!"


----------



## Addie (Feb 23, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> How do I pick just "3" ? I love all vegetables, I don't think I can name one I don't care for. Top of the list, Asparagus anyway you serve it. Love beets, fresh from my garden, and green beans too, just tender crisp, with a little butter and salt and pepper.
> 
> I am fond of saying "if I didn't like meat so much......I could be a vegetarian!"


 
Thanks for the reminder. I need to put beets on my grocery list. I cook them remove the skin and keep in the fridge. then when I am hungry or want a snack I grab one with the salt shaker and paper towel and have me a feast. One of my favorite veggies. And if I should buy them in a can, I put the can in the fridge. I never heat up beets. Love them cold.


----------



## Merlot (Feb 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I need to put beets on my grocery list. I cook them remove the skin and keep in the fridge. then when I am hungry or want a snack I grab one with the salt shaker and paper towel and have me a feast. One of my favorite veggies. And if I should buy them in a can, I put the can in the fridge. I never heat up beets. Love them cold.


 
I love cold beets too with S & P.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I need to put beets on my grocery list. I cook them remove the skin and keep in the fridge. then when I am hungry or want a snack I grab one with the salt shaker and paper towel and have me a feast. One of my favorite veggies. And if I should buy them in a can, I put the can in the fridge. I never heat up beets. Love them cold.



I am very fond of beets. The only time I have eaten them cold, is when they are pickled. I will have to try them your way.

I hate the way the beets I get are battered up. My Danish recipes all say to leave 2 cms (~1 inch) of stem and to leave the tail on. That way you don't lose a bunch of good colour and antioxidants and stuff into the boiling water. After the beets are boiled, they say to plunge them into cold water and "slip" the skins off. Even the beets with tops on, here, have holes where a bunch of the goodness can leak out.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I am very fond of beets. The only time I have eaten them cold, is when they are pickled. I will have to try them your way.
> 
> I hate the way the beets I get are battered up. My Danish recipes all say to leave 2 cms (~1 inch) of stem and to leave the tail on. That way you don't lose a bunch of good colour and antioxidants and stuff into the boiling water. After the beets are boiled, they say to plunge them into cold water and "slip" the skins off. Even the beets with tops on, here, have holes where a bunch of the goodness can leak out.


 
Try roasting them if you haven't had them way before. I think they get a little more concentrated in flavor.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Try roasting them if you haven't had them way before. I think they get a little more concentrated in flavor.



They still leek good juices if they have holes.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 23, 2012)

Use beet spackle on the holes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 23, 2012)

Or meat glue.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 23, 2012)

My newest favorite veg is this...

*Broccoli Raab *[rob]*     or Rapini* [rah-PEE-nee] – Commonly known in the United States as broccoli     raab (also spelled broccoli rabe). It is truly a vegetable with many names around the     world. A few of the many names are raab, rapa, rapine, rappi, rappone, fall and spring     raab, turnip broccoli, taitcat, Italian or Chinese broccoli, broccoli rape, broccoli de     rabe, Italian turnip, and turnip broccoli. 


I just started buying it and now I can't get enough of it!!  I adore broccoli but it tastes nothing like that.  Actually the flavor reminds me of mild turnip greens. The downfall is it's becoming difficult to find here, and it's very expensive.  I like it steamed with butter.  

I also love fresh asparagus!  My favorite way to cook it is roasted in the oven on a cookie sheet.  I snap off the ends, put them in a plastic bag and add some olive oil to the bag along with salt, pepper, garlic powder and squish them around in the bag till all are well coated.  Then I roast them on the cookie sheet at 425 degrees for about 10 min or until they are done to your liking.  All the flavor stays in the asparagus, and they are delicious!  Once you prepare them this way you'll be sold on the method.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 23, 2012)

Does that have anything to do with Chinese broccoli, AKA gailan or kai-lan or whatever it's called? Has very small florets compared to ordinary broccoli and is sold with the leafy greens? If so then I really like it too! I use it in my Thai cooking although sometimes I just serve it with any Western dish, steamed, with butter and salted.

And I'm an asparagus lover too. Can't get enough. I steam it or have occasionally marinated in EVOO and spices and cooked over barbecue with other barbecue items.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2012)

I was able to get two pounds of Asparagus for $3.  I will steam it and lust put some salt-free lemon pepper on it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder.  I have to do something with the asparagus in the crisper that I totally forgot was there.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, I think that's likely the same thing Greg, as I stated, it's called so many names.

Dawg, with that asparagus you have, please try it roasted the way I described, I promise you'll never steam all the flavor from it again.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh, yeah, will do, Kayelle!  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2012)

<sheesh> Forgetting the asparagus...mine is like a siren song, I bet I can't wait until Saturday.


----------



## Claire (Feb 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That brought to mind a cute mental picture. I was all ready to get mad and spritz the little bugger. It was a squirrel, holding one of my green cherry tomatoes in her little hands, and gnawing on it. Then I decided that if that squirrel could get that much enjoyment out of a green tomato, I could let him  eat it in peace.


Cute!  In Hawaii and in Florida I had one heck of a problem keeping birds from my tomatoes (and in Hawaii, papayas).  As soon as they'd turn from green to ripe, I mean, first streak of any color but green, and the birds got them.  The papaya were easy, ripening inside they pretty much tasted like they'd ripen on the trees.  But I finally hit upon buying some green nylon net at  a fabric store and throwing it over the tomato plants as camoflauge.  Sun in, birds out.  Have a plethoria of squirrels, but so far they've stayed away from the tomatoes.


----------



## Claire (Feb 24, 2012)

Some really great preparation ideas here.  Just for info, I take thick slices of eggplant and zuchini (aubergine and courgettes to those from various places), whole or halved mushrooms (depending on size), and toss in a bowl of olive oil and favorite garlic based seasoning (mine is Cavender's Greek).  Separately, I put some onions in a foil packet with olive oil, salt and pepper.  All of this is put over the coals until tender.  Into a bowl with a chopped tomato or two from the vine.  If needed more olive oil and/or seasoning.  Mom calls this "Claire's rattatouille" (OK, I've misspelled that and don't feel like looking it up).

In the years that we were traveling on the road in a trailer, I made this often (at least once a week).  I tend to do the vegetables when the coals are newly hot, then remove them to a bowl that I stick in the oven (no heat, just a place to put them ..... living in a trailer isn't easy!).  Then I grill the meat.  What would crack me up would be that older, "macho" guys would come by to see what wonderful stuff we were grilling.  They'd be puzzled to find our grill (a small travel Weber) full of veggies.  "... but it smells so good!  I thought it was meat!"  Hey, guys, veggies are good food!  

By the way, and I've posted this at various times over the years, this treatment of vegetables can be chopped more finely (I like them coarse) and used in any bean/pea/lentil type soup or chili.  It is great if you're a vegetarian and want that smoked flavor in your food but don't want to use smoked pork.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 24, 2012)

*Broccoli Rabe*

Thanks for posting ... I too like very much and use frequently ...

This dark green cruciferous veggie with 6 to 9 inch stalks that end with clusters of leaves and tiny buds that look like broccoli buds has a bittery peppery bite and is quite common in southern regional Italian cuisine ...

It has several names as previously pointed out:  raab, rape, rapini and broccoli raab 

M.C.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2012)

My favorite vegetable dish is summer squash.  I take one small yellow squash, one small zucchini, an onion, and some pimento.  I usually add some garlic and seasoned salt and I cook them slowly in a half stick of butter.  Very colorful and delicious. 

Sometimes I add about a half pound of shrimp for a one dish meal.

I also love winter squash.  A small pumpkin just pricked and roasted, then slathered with butter.  Yum!

I'm counting squash as one.

Two - fresh green beans cooked with ham and any ham gelatin.

Three - spinach.  I often get cans of low sodium spinach.  I love them drained and nuked, covered in a white sauce with a little cream cheese melted in it.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2012)

We tried rapini. It was okay, but bitter. DH and I dislike bitter. I'm certainly not going to pay those prices for a bitter tasting vegi.


----------



## Cerise (Feb 24, 2012)

In no particular order:

Brussels sprouts
asparagus
eggplant

And...
(Baby) artichokes (roasted)

Prefer vegetables in their most natural state - blanched, grilled, steamed, roasted w/ or w/o oil & balsamic vinegar, or a squeeze of fresh citrus (lemon or Meyer lemon, or lime juice).

Asparagus Mimosa (asparagus topped w/ grated hard boiled eggs) is a favorite.

Brussels sprouts in cream (Julia Child's recipe).

Grilled eggplant/caprese salad

My Spring/Summer go-to, is grilled asparagus, surrounded by thinly sliced tomatoes, over a bed of butter lettuce, & drizzled w/ balsamic & evoo & freshly-ground black pepper. Top it with shrimp for a light Summer dish.

View attachment 13076


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chilled canned spinach with Tabasco.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

*Italian Style Marinade*



taxlady said:


> Have you got a recipe for that marinade? I recently bought some grilled vegis at the deli counter of a Greek grocery store. They were fabulous. Now I want to make it myself.


 
Ciao, 

*** The Greeks and the Italians usually marinade their veggies prior to searing or roasting or sauté-ing them on broiler or grilling ... 

*** Here is a simple marinade ...

olive oil extra virgin

garlic cloves minced

Fresh herbs of choice or dried : basil, oregano, parsley, rosemary, thyme 

salt and black pepper 

cayenne flakes optional 

vinegar of choice ( Balsamic Modena ) optional 

Fresh Lemon juice ( to replace the vinegar ) 

a tiny pinch of sugar 

*** mix ingredients well to combine the flavors and then place in a large bowl where u shall place the veggies / cover and marinate 

Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Ciao,
> 
> *** The Greeks and the Italians usually marinade their veggies prior to searing or roasting or sauté-ing them on broiler or grilling ...
> 
> ...



That looks about right.

If the vegis are marinated before grilling, would they go back into the marinade when done?

I won't be doing any grilling until the weather warms up. I'm thinking of doing this in the oven with the broiler. Does that sound reasonable? Any recommendations, tips?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a bit more simplistic approach for those who like simple. Mix some cooking oil with various dry herbs you have on hand, perhaps oregano, sage, rosemary, thyme, Italian blend, tarragon and maybe either black pepper or chili flakes or both, in any combination you like. Then throw in your vegetables (onions, zucchini, use your imagination) and let them sit in the marinade for a few minutes to as long as you like, then grill them on your barbecue until they have grill marks and are of desired tenderness. Serve with whatever main course you grilled. Salt to taste.

TL, if you do your grilled vegetables under the broiler just put them on a wire rack that will keep them out of the drippings. I use a wire rack that I think was intended for cooling baked goods after they've been taken out of the oven. Got mine at a restaurant supply store.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I have a bit more simplistic approach for those who like simple. Mix some cooking oil with various dry herbs you have on hand, perhaps oregano, sage, rosemary, thyme, Italian blend, tarragon and maybe either black pepper or chili flakes or both, in any combination you like. Then throw in your vegetables (onions, zucchini, use your imagination) and let them sit in the marinade for a few minutes to as long as you like, then grill them on your barbecue until they have grill marks and are of desired tenderness. Serve with whatever main course you grilled. Salt to taste.
> 
> TL, if you do your grilled vegetables under the broiler just put them on a wire rack that will keep them out of the drippings. I use a wire rack that I think was intended for cooling baked goods after they've been taken out of the oven. Got mine at a restaurant supply store.



I'll give it a try on the hibachi, when the weather gets better. I have a couple of those cooling racks as well and have used them to keep food up, off the juices in pan they are being cooked on.

Here's a view out my patio door. That blue tarp covers my patio table and the shelving unit that I usually put the hibachi on to grill.







pic taken 5 minutes ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2012)

A nice hot hibachi will clear that right up.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 25, 2012)

I've got some of that stuff in my freezer. I wish it would go away. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have auto-defrost. Guess your climate doesn't either... At least not until you tear a few more pages off the calendar.


----------



## Addie (Feb 25, 2012)

Claire said:


> Cute! In Hawaii and in Florida I had one heck of a problem keeping birds from my tomatoes (and in Hawaii, papayas). As soon as they'd turn from green to ripe, I mean, first streak of any color but green, and the birds got them. The papaya were easy, ripening inside they pretty much tasted like they'd ripen on the trees. But I finally hit upon buying some green nylon net at a fabric store and throwing it over the tomato plants as camoflauge. Sun in, birds out. Have a plethoria of squirrels, but so far they've stayed away from the tomatoes.


 
Birds, flying insects that go for flowers, etc, don't go for green. Have you ever seen a green flower that has necter inside? Down south they paint their porch roofs green so hornets and bees will not build a nest there. And according to experiements, blue is the favorite of many brids.


----------



## Addie (Feb 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> We tried rapini. It was okay, but bitter. DH and I dislike bitter. I'm certainly not going to pay those prices for a bitter tasting vegi.


 
Thank you. I am not alone hating bitter foods.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2012)

Addie said:


> Thank you. I am not alone hating bitter foods.



Generally people who have more taste buds dislike bitter more than people with fewer taste buds. I'm glad I found that out. Now I have an answer to all those snarky folks who tell me that I have an unsophisticated palate.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 25, 2012)

There have been a lot of theories about taste along the lines that bitter vegetables are more likely to be toxic, and that during human evolution (think back to when humans were mostly hunter-gatherers) pregnant women who developed a dislike of bitter food during their pregnancy were more likely to birth healthy children. Darwinian evolutionary theory would day that the pregnant mothers who were willing to eat bitter vegetables during pregnancies had more miscarriages and thus fewer children overall. The theory would explain aversion of bitter foods by pregnant women. To some degree it explains why children often dislike bitter vegetables.

People have a lot of taste preferences. I'm sure some are hereditary and some are due to culture and exposure to various foods particularly while young. It's another one of those nature vs. nurture issues. I'm pretty sure it's both.

I like practically all tastes, including bitter provided it's cooked in an interesting way. I would never ridicule or tease anybody who doesn't like something. What are the examples of vegetables that people who don't like bitter tastes reject?


----------



## simonbaker (Feb 25, 2012)

Crisp romaine hearts in a good salad with fresh lemon.

Bean sprouts stir fried with yellow peppers & snow peas.


----------



## Claire (Feb 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> Birds, flying insects that go for flowers, etc, don't go for green. Have you ever seen a green flower that has necter inside? Down south they paint their porch roofs green so hornets and bees will not build a nest there. And according to experiements, blue is the favorite of many brids.


 
Interesting.  When I lived in Virginia, most old house's porch floors were painted gray, the porch roofs were blue or green/blue.  I just thought it was reflecting the colors around us.


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2012)

Claire said:


> Interesting. When I lived in Virginia, most old house's porch floors were painted gray, the porch roofs were blue or green/blue. I just thought it was reflecting the colors around us.


 
I should have said their porch ceilings. Sorry. My bad!


----------



## Bwells (Feb 26, 2012)

I love eggplants sliced sautéed and in a wrap sometimes.

Broccoli ofcourse steamed garlic onion powder seasoned salt and butter

And last nothing feels you up quite like a potato, potato salads are not just for the summer time. Mayo relish garlic clove mustard Dijon hard boiled eggs and smoked paprika sea salt and pepper for taste


----------



## Bwells (Feb 26, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Crisp romaine hearts in a good salad with fresh lemon.
> 
> Bean sprouts stir fried with yellow peppers & snow peas.



Pretty good


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 26, 2012)

I make Carrot soup,broccoli soup and asparagus soup when they are cheap and freeze the lefteovers.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 27, 2012)

Fresh greens beans with fresh garlic & cashews.

Baby carrots baked with butter, brown sugar & maple syrup

Fresh vegetable stir fry with white wine, soy sauce & fresh lemon.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 27, 2012)

Broccoli steamed and covered in gravy
Baby carrots steamed covered in butter
Cauliflower steamed then covered in cheese sauce


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bwells said:


> I love eggplants sliced sautéed and in a wrap sometimes.



I too was going to put eggplant, but it is not a vegetable...it is a fruit


----------



## Addie (Jul 27, 2012)

Steamed broccoli with melted butter. S&P

Creamed carrots 

Steamed wax beans with Ranch dressing.


----------



## blissful (Jul 27, 2012)

My favorite things are the things I can't get year round.

Garden fresh tomatoes--in a BLT, or sliced thick between two slices of toasted whole wheat bread, mayo and S&P.

Mushrooms--in everything, we don't grow them.

Avocados--sliced in sandwiches, or soaked in lemon sprinkled with salt and eaten by themselves.

I like almost all vegetables--okra, not so much.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

*Summer Mediterranean: Eggplant, Tomato & Zucchini*

Cool post ... 

I love tomatoes, eggplant and zucchini ... 

Winter:  leek, tomato, radicchio & rocket ( arugula ) & cavolo 

Have lovely summer,
Margaux


----------



## NYBrit (Aug 2, 2012)

Top of the list, mushrooms!  Next is broccoli.  After that it's harder to choose.  I've gotten to really like zucchini.  I also love onions.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 2, 2012)

Brussels Sprouts, roasted or sauteed
Mushrooms, if those count as vegetables, satueed or on pizza
Potatoes, fried/mashed/baked/au gratin/you get the idea.

If mushrooms don't count, then onions because they're so necessary for so many things as an ingredient.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 3, 2012)

asparagus on the griddle,brussels sprouts fried up with smoked bacon,potatoes any way you like....especially the spuds we grow @ bolas's
'taters are the best imho!


----------



## kezlehan (Aug 3, 2012)

Grilled asparagus. I'd live off of it if I could afford to (Pricey these days in my opinion!) 
Green beans. Love to throw them in a veg chilli, or just dip them in salsa... Yummm...

Now here's the tough one. Number 3... Can't decide between cauliflower or broccoli... Do I have to choose???


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 3, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Grilled asparagus. I'd live off of it if I could afford to (Pricey these days in my opinion!)
> Green beans. Love to throw them in a veg chilli, or just dip them in salsa... Yummm...
> 
> Now here's the tough one. Number 3... Can't decide between cauliflower or broccoli... Do I have to choose???


no 3? i'll do it for you kez.....cider!!


----------



## kezlehan (Aug 3, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> no 3? i'll do it for you kez.....cider!!



Does it count as part of my 5 a day???


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 3, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Does it count as part of my 5 a day???


only if you drink at least 5.....litres of course!! right,i'm off to get some work done,seez u laters!!


----------



## kezlehan (Aug 3, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> only if you drink at least 5.....litres of course!! right,i'm off to get some work done,seez u laters!!



Of course 5 litres, when it comes to alcohol is there a measurement other than litres??? 

Yes go and get some work done, you have to earn your booze! 

I am going to earn mine by whipping up a meal for my family tonight. Serious role reversal in our house!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 3, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Of course 5 litres, when it comes to alcohol is there a measurement other than litres???
> 
> Yes go and get some work done, you have to earn your booze!
> 
> I am going to earn mine by whipping up a meal for my family tonight. Serious role reversal in our house!


nah i get mine on prescription.....love the nhs me!
enjoy your meal tonight,let us know what you cook kez...tarra luv!


----------



## kezlehan (Aug 3, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> nah i get mine on prescription.....love the nhs me!
> enjoy your meal tonight,let us know what you cook kez...tarra luv!



Knew the NHS would come in handy one day, I must look into setting up a repeat prescription, I can even collect it at the tesco near my house!  

Will do Harry! Enjoy the rest of your day. Looks like the rain is about to hit us hear in Leeds, must dash to the supermarket before it starts pouring. 

Catch you later!


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 3, 2012)

eggplants : 

papoutsakia = grrek recipe translated as little shoes. grilled eggplants filled with minced meat saucea nd topped with bechamel sauce

moussaka

and eggplant deep, melitzanosalata

i also like eggplants in a stew with beef or just garlic plums and tomato sauce


----------



## robodisco (Aug 3, 2012)

Brocoli - Tastes fantastic with anything salty such as anchovies, bacon, soy-sauce. Also great with chilli and garlic panfried. 

Egg Plant/Aubergine - Lamb, Apricots - what a combo. But Basil with goats-cheese is awesome too. 

Since its summer - Watermelon. Goes fantastic with goats-cheese but a vietnamese twist would be with a green chilli, corriander and lime dressing plus some really fatty sweet bbq pork.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 3, 2012)

Hard to pick a few, as I'm a big vegetable fan.  I usually prefer them prepared as simply as possible (even raw), with a little citrus - fresh lemon juice (steamed, grilled or roasted).

Top faves - eggplant, artichokes, asparagus, brussels sprouts, squash (zukes, spaghetti, butternut, etc.).

Avocado & tomatoes - together or separately - in a salad, or atop bruschetta.  Avocado bruschetta drizzled w/ chimichurri.  

Avocado stuffed w/ crab salad.

Green beans, long beans, snow peas - in a stir fry.

Peas & potato salad w/ red onion.

I could go on & on.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2012)

It is August--my favorite veggie right now is corn fresh from the field. I like mine cooked in water to which about 2-3 T of milk and 1 tsp of sugar is added. Butter, S&P, garlic powder OR garlic butter OR pesto.

The corn is soooo tender and sweet right off the stalk. Corn is followed by kohlrabi, thinly sliced, S&P. If the tomatoes were ready, corn and tomatoes would be running neck to neck. The things I am not that crazy about (and that grow in the garden) are pumpkins and parsnips. I probably should experiment with savory recipes for pumpkin this fall--looks like the pumpkin plants are doing well. I don't like pumpkin pie. But then, I don't eat a lot of sweets (peaches should be ready soon--oooohhhh--Flora's Peach Cream Pie!!!)


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2012)

I love many Veggies, prepared simply, butter, salt and pepper but several I  love to  give the royal treatment. Cardo or cardoon, battered and fried so good rather hard to find tho. Artichokes, steamed then put on the bbq and grilled after marinating in garlic,white balsamic, salt and pepper over night. Asparagus sprinkled with parm after roasting in the oven. brussels sprouts shredded and then cooked in butter, salt and pepper, Italian sweet frying peppers, eggplant, and tomatoes my favorites.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 3, 2012)

*Green Bell, Red Bell, Lettuces of All Types*

Though tomato is my fave, as well as eggplant and zucchini; I love salads ... And tomato is actually a fruit, we employ it as a veggie ... 

*** see foto


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 3, 2012)

*Broccoli, Cavolo or Spinach Veggie Lasagne*


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 3, 2012)

There is no way I could ever narrow veggies down to my three most favourite.  I love veggies.  I like them raw, cooked (just tender crisp for most), alone or in a dish made with other ingredients (i.e. spinach stuffed pork tenderloin).  I love summer because I have salad at least once a day.  I love fall because of corn, brussell sprouts, etc.  Zucchini, stuffed or sauted is awesome.  Carrots are a mainstay here, as are peas (fresh when we can, frozen the rest of the time), broccoli and cauliflower.

Great thread!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2012)

I love corn on the cob, but all I can get around here is bi-colour corn which is far too sweet for my taste.


----------



## chopper (Aug 3, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I love corn on the cob, but all I can get around here is bi-colour corn which is far too sweet for my taste.



Too funny!  The really sweet bi-color corn is my favorite!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2012)

chopper said:


> Too funny!  The really sweet bi-color corn is my favorite!


I love Silver Queen. Use to grow it all the time.   The sweeter the better for me. Candy is no-way for me but corn!!! yum. My s-i-l put in a few for me this year and it's been wonderful. Maybe next year I'll try my hand at planting a larger patch.
kades


----------



## chopper (Aug 3, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I love Silver Queen. Use to grow it all the time.   The sweeter the better for me. Candy is no-way for me but corn!!! yum. My s-i-l put in a few for me this year and it's been wonderful. Maybe next year I'll try my hand at planting a larger patch.
> kades



My brother (in Michigan, darn it) grows wonderful corn in his garden. I sure wish he and I lived closer. I would love some of that corn about now.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 3, 2012)

String beans in a sour cream sauce or in vinegar, olive oil, basil & garlic and some bean cooking water with boiled diced potatoes.
Shredded zucchini in sour cream sauce.
Plum tomato salad in a vinegar, olive oil, basil and garlic marinade.
3(b) Cucumbers in tzatiki sauce.
3(c) Butter beans in sour cream sauce.
3(d) Curly endive (chicory)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 3, 2012)

I also love onions cooked any way at all


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 3, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Does it count as part of my 5 a day???


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmmm....so many to choose from, but number one for me is steamed artichokes - I've learned to like the leaves just plain and just use a bit of butter and lemon for the hearts.  Otherwise, that would be an insane amount of butter, because I eat 2-3 a week during the peak season months.  

If I had to name just 2 or 3 more it would be roasted asparagus and roasted fresh beets.  It's hard to name just a few, I love just about all veggies.


----------



## simonbaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Pickeled whole string beans & pickeled aspragus is real good too.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 11, 2012)

Right now it's Green beans, cucumbers and fresh corn. Fresh Tomatoes are a Bonus. But I eat green beans all year.

--Edit. I had to go back and check my January answer to the test question. Got one out of three right. I still like green beans. Luckily, I passed the test as I got the Bonus Correct. Fresh Tomatoes. Yay.


----------



## kimmo (Aug 17, 2012)

I am not a lover of vege's so sometimes have to force myself to eat them.  Which means when I do cook them I usually have to do something extra to make them edible for me!  Courgettes grated and stir fried with a bit of butter is one, steamed green beans with garlic and feta cheese is great! and I just love frozen peas.  So, I'm open to lots of suggestions to make veges more interesting for me.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2012)

kimmo said:


> I am not a lover of vege's so sometimes have to force myself to eat them.  Which means when I do cook them I usually have to do something extra to make them edible for me!  Courgettes grated and stir fried with a bit of butter is one, steamed green beans with garlic and feta cheese is great! and I just love frozen peas.  So, I'm open to lots of suggestions to make veges more interesting for me.


Try some vegis raw. Stirling, my husband, really likes broccoli, cauliflower, and cabbage raw - cooked, not so much. So I usually add at least one of those to salads. They are also good for dipping into some tasty sauce or dressing.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It is August--my favorite veggie right now is corn fresh from the field. I like mine cooked in water to which about 2-3 T of milk and 1 tsp of sugar is added. Butter, S&P, garlic powder OR garlic butter OR pesto.
> 
> The corn is soooo tender and sweet right off the stalk. Corn is followed by kohlrabi, thinly sliced, S&P. If the tomatoes were ready, corn and tomatoes would be running neck to neck. The things I am not that crazy about (and that grow in the garden) are pumpkins and parsnips. I probably should experiment with savory recipes for pumpkin this fall--looks like the pumpkin plants are doing well. I don't like pumpkin pie. But then, I don't eat a lot of sweets (peaches should be ready soon--oooohhhh--Flora's Peach Cream Pie!!!)


 
Every fall I make a pumpkin/dried cranberry bread for the Church Fair. I have been making six mini loaves. This year I was aksed if I could possibly increase it to twelve. They sell for $3.50 a piece. It is the first food item to sell out. I put a hint of orange juice and the zest of one orange in the batter. What goes better with cranberries than orange. The church takes a couple of them and slices them, heats them on the grill and serves them with butter and coffee. Each slice sells for $1.00. The dried cranberries are sweet. 

I did some research looking at several recipes for pumpkin bread. I altered some of the ingredients, took some ideas from this one, and that one and added the orange flavor. So I can honestly say, it is in a sense my own recipe. I also mix it mostly by hand. All the recipes I saw had you adding the ingredients into the mixer. Like most bread products I feel that it made the loaves too tough. The end result is a very tasty moist pumpkin recipe. I should put it in the recipe file.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not going to count shallots, onions, and garlic - those are more herb-like in use (and necessary for so much flavor in nearly everything we cook).

Corn doesn't count - it's a grain.  I love corn but it's got about 0 actual nutritional value.

So for actual vegetables - it's got to be:

Eggplant
Potatoes

Honestly don't have a third "favorite" - there are lots of veggies I like all about the same.

I'll eat eggplant in just about anything Asian or Indian.  I guess my favorite way to prepare potatoes is a dry curry.  Hashbrowns are probably second.


----------

